# Evil hearts, evil thoughts (Robert Leighton)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 2, 2019)

An evil heart is an incessant forge of evil thoughts. It is a corrupt spring still issuing forth, and till it be renewed, it cannot find any other.

Robert Leighton, _Lectures on the First Nine Chapters of St. Matthew’s Gospel_ in _The Whole Works of the Most Reverend Father in God, Robert Leighton, D.D., Archbishop of Glasgow_ (2 vols, London: James Duncan, 1828), 2: 47.


----------

